# Problem : Sony Vegas 7 & Zoom Effekt



## DerProduzent666 (22. August 2007)

Hallo Leute.....

Bin neu in der Videobearbeitung....Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....

Ich benutze Sony Vegas 7....
Wie bekomm ich da keinen Zoom hin ? (mitten im Clip)

Beispiel : Mein Clip läuft 1 Minute....

Bei 30 Sek soll in das Video hinen-gezoomt werden....Und bei 40 Sek muss der Zoom wieder entfernt werden.....

Ein Effekt (Event FX) steht dafür nicht zur Verfügung....
Gehe ich auf Event Pan/Crop dann steht da der Zoom....
Aber er funktioniert nicht...Selbst wenn ich dafür die erforderlichen Keyframes setze...


Weiss jemand Rat ?


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

ja ich könnte dir helfen. aber zuerst eine frage: hast du vorher schonmal mit vegas gearbeitet oder es gesehen


es gibt die möglichkeit per PAN/CROP (rechtsclick auf dem clip oder auf dem clip selbst ist ein button dafür) das video zu zoomen^^... das ist eigentlich ganz leicht... wenn du das vorgegebene feld kleiner machst, zoomt man ran, wenn du es aber größer machst, zoomt eas raus.... so kannst du übrigens auch einen KINO effekt erzielen^^


ich hoffe das hilft dir, bei weiteren problemem schreib mir : tat.entertainment@yahoo.de

MfG     ApoCx


----------

